# If you could have any car that's NOT a GTO...



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok, we are all here because we bleed Pontiac metallic blue. The GTO hasn't been nicknamed "The Great One" for no reason. They started the muscle car era, they're absolute torque monsters, and they eat chevelles for breakfast. Regardless of your reason for choosing a GTO over the hundreds of classics you could have chosen, you chose well.

BUT........ If you could drive any car... classic, import:lol:, exotic, supercar, etc... what would you pick and why?

This would probably be my first choice for a muscle car: A 1968 Fort Torino GT Fastback. This one is currently on eBay and I absolutely love everything about this particular car. The paint in particular is awesome in my opinion. The Torino fastback has Nascar racing heritage, they're cheaper than mustangs, and they look way better too. Oh and did I mention that paint job?

Second choice... 1965 Shelby Coupe. Even though the real ones are worth millions, I think I'd actually like to build my own out of a kit car they sell. They were built to drive circles around Ferraris and they have beautiful body lines. Take a kit car and throw a Coyote and a 6 speed under the hood with a modern suspension and that would be one fun car!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Me? 1928 -31 Duesenberg SJ roadster. 320 Horsepower, dual overhead camshaft straight eight engine good for 116 mph in 2nd gear and 130+ in third. The absolute grandest car ever built. I have driven quite a few '68-'70 Torino fastbacks, including two '70 429 Cobra Jet Drag Pak cars. One was an auto, one was a stick. Both were slower than my '65 GTO with a tripower 389 and a 4 speed. Fords have excellent build quality, but weren't that fast, generally speaking. We DID race a '68 Shelby GT500 with a stock '67 GTO on the highway one time in 1980.....and we got thoroughly waxed. That thing moved. Drove a customer's '67 427 tripower Corvette once, and that thing was also brutal. Would have wiped the floor with my '65 GTO. So many cars, so little money and time!!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Mmmmm, list of dream cars..... How about a triple black 428 66 T-bird roadster. Dad had a 64 T-bird back when I was a teen and even with the 390 it ran pretty good. Love the Pontiacs like a big 65 2+2 vert with 421, trips and a four speed, 57 Bonneville, pretty much any 50's convertible. For muscle I like a sleeper like a 66 or 67 Fairlane w/427 side oiler or 66 or 67 442 Olds W30. 

Had a good friend back in high school who had a 68 T-bird w/a 429 Thunderjet. It was a big red 4 door w/the suicide doors and a simulated alligator hide vinyl top. We put a set of 3:73 gears in it and it was an easy low 14 second ride which was enough to upset a lot of the "fast" cars in town. We sure had a blast in that big pig but the cops knew it by site and we were guaranteed to get pulled over seemingly every weekend. That was sure a fun unusual ride. :lol:

My neighbor who works a the GM plant has all Fords. Just got a new '14 Shelby in black w/red stripes. It's cool but I like his 69 Cobra Torino w/428 SCJ too. He also has a couple of late model Cobra mustangs and some Mark VII and VII's to boot. And not one GM.....I guess he doesn't car who butters his bread lol. Another neighbor has a 70 Mercury Cyclone in orange with 429 SCJ and 4 speed. Love the cool gauges in the dash angled towards the driver. It is fast but he nearly crapped when I took him for a ride in the AlkyGTO. He grabbed the dash and said OMG!!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

The Shelby coupe and Cyclone would be on my list also, along with a 69' Trans Am, any year Panterra and a Ford GT-40


----------



## Norms68 (Jul 17, 2013)

Before the GTO I had a '74 Charger that I wrecked when I was younger. I always liked Mopar before I was converted.

Next on my list is an early bird formula 400 but...

If not Pontiac 1st is 426 Hemi Cuda, 2nd '70 R/T Challenger, and 3rd '69 R/T Charger.

-Norm


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

A little out of my price range, but a new C6 converted to a 63 split window from Karl Kustom Corvettes would be a nice. Matt


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Geez... This list is long, but at or near the top would be a '55 300SL Gullwing.

In the somewhat more realistic realm, I am actively looking for my old '70 Roadrunner. Nothing super special in terms of performance as it was just a 335HP 383 with an automatic, but it had some other cool options and I never have seen another one like it. Yellow with a white interior, bucket seats with a center console, black carpets and black dash. VIN RM23NOG124555 (if you ever see it)  ...yeah, right!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Matthew said:


> A little out of my price range, but a new C6 converted to a 63 split window from Karl Kustom Corvettes would be a nice. Matt


Just Googled this, very cool!


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

I have always wanted a 1969 Mach I 429 Cobra Jet in red. Had one bought (I thought) on eBay about 20 years ago for 11 grand and lost it last minute by a hundred bucks. Now, they are priced over what they would be worth to me but just dreaming.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

I know it's a cheby but .........
Buddy in 1972 had a 69 Chevelle SS
Had a 427 L88, 4spd, with 456 gears, yellow on black. 
He thought it came from the factory that way, it didn't have any yenko badging or striping, so not really sure about its origin.

Man oh man that thing was a beast !!!


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

How about some pictures to go along with this thread?? Beats having to google every post. Haha


----------



## 68GTOLSX (Nov 16, 2013)

Got a long list too...but top is:

1970 Hemi Cuda (any color)
1966 Ford Cobra 427
1963 Vette any engine
1968 Charger 440 (my mom had one when I was little)
1962 Jag XKE vert (my dad had one when I was little) 

1968-69 GTO (fell in with it in the movie Science Project) Now I got a similar one but LONG way to go.

I love my birds! Got an 01 vert ws6 6spd, 00 TA, 99 Pace car 408LS3 6spd, 520rwhp 500tq all built by me.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow... I could go all kinds of directions on this one..

Ok, here goes - in no particular order.

* Terrafugia -- because it files -- literally. (google it)

* 427 Cobra SC - any year, as long as it's a real one - aw heck let's go for it and make it one of the "Super Snake" cars. I think maybe only one survives.

* Dusenberg SJ -- glad Geetee reminded me about these.

* 1973 455 SD Firebird

* 65 GTO. Convertible. tri-power 4-speed. Iris Mist. 

* 1970 442 - W-30 - Gold. Black stripes.

* 1970 Buick GSX - Stage1

* Pantera DeTomaso

* Ford GT

* 1962 Olds Starfire - convertible - red with silver accents

* "The Beast" (of course)

* The 69 Royal Bobcat Ram Air V GTO

* 69 Boss 429

* 64 Thunderbolt Fairlane

... ok I'll stop here --- for now 

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Chrysler Turbine Car. My favorite car period. Has been since I was a little kid and got to sit in one at the Saint Louis Transportation Museum. The have one of the few that runs and drives. It think the only other two that are fully operational are owned by Chrysler and Jay Leno owns the only "privately" owned running examples. Years ago I heard the guy that cofounded Dominos Pizza bought a non running example for $1 Million dollars.

https://www.google.com/search?q=Ima...FDYevqAHwmoGoBA&ved=0CEwQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=577

Museum of Transportation - St. Louis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gc6QJHn6anU Sickening video of Turbine cars being crushed. Awesome.


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

67 Chevelle Malibu, I dont care what engine, send it my way, I'll take it from there! :lol:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

ALKYGTO said:


> Chrysler Turbine Car. My favorite car period. Has been since I was a little kid and got to sit in one at the Saint Louis Transportation Museum. The have one of the few that runs and drives. It think the only other two that are fully operational are owned by Chrysler and Jay Leno owns the only "privately" owned running examples. Years ago I heard the guy that cofounded Dominos Pizza bought a non running example for $1 Million dollars.


Seen one of the running examples driven at the concourse de' elagance at Cranbrook a few years back.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Orion88 said:


> BUT........ If you could drive any car... classic, import:lol:, exotic, supercar, etc... what would you pick and why?


*Bugatti Veyron*

VEHICLE TYPE: mid-engine, 4-wheel-drive, 2-passenger, 2-door coupe 

BASE PRICE: $1,250,000 

ENGINE TYPE: quad-turbocharged and intercooled DOHC 64-valve W-16, aluminum block and heads, direct fuel injection
Displacement: 488 cu in, 7998cc
Power (SAE net): 1001 bhp @ 6000 rpm
Torque (SAE net): 922 lb-ft @ 2200 rpm 

TRANSMISSION: 7-speed manual with automated shifting and clutch 

DIMENSIONS:
Wheelbase: 106.3 in Length: 175.8 in Width: 78.7 in Height: 47.5 in
Curb weight: 4300 lb 

PERFORMANCE RATINGS (C/D EST):
Zero to 60 mph: 2.9 sec
Zero to 100 mph: 6.0 sec
Zero to 150 mph: 11.0 sec
Zero to 200 mph: 22.0 sec
Standing 1/4-mile: 10.8 sec @ 140 mph
Top speed (observed at governor): 253 mph 

PROJECTED FUEL ECONOMY (C/D EST):
EPA city driving: 7 mpg
EPA highway driving: 10 mpg
Steady 253 mph: 3 mpg


----------



## jsgoatman (Mar 5, 2013)

Hmmmm...probably a 1970 LS-6 SS Chevelle, or a 1970 442 W-30....since I also have C-6 Corvette, trading up to a loaded C-7 would be nice!!!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Norms68 said:


> Before the GTO I had a '74 Charger that I wrecked when I was younger. I always liked Mopar before I was converted.
> 
> Next on my list is an early bird formula 400 but...
> 
> ...


Those were all on my list when I was a kid and are still there...... My dad had a '72 Charger that I wanted too. He had to trade it in on another vehicle and I couldn't afford to buy it.......

Add a Lambo Veneno starting at $4.5 mil........ Always been a Countach fan too..........

2014 Lamborghini Veneno Roadster Starts at $4.5 Million | Edmunds.com


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

GTO for me. 1963 Ferrari 250 GTO.


----------



## JVM225 (Jun 18, 2007)

Besides my 68 GTO, I wouldn't mind owning a 65 and a 66. Other than GTO's, I would like to have some stable mates for my C6 Corvette. A later C1 and an earlier C3 would fit the bill nicely. 
Been a GTO and Corvette lover since I was a kid. 
The first GTO I fell in love with back then was a brand new 66, and I was already a Corvette lover from watching Route 66.


----------



## noahfecks (Jul 28, 2013)

I feel the CTS-v embodies everything that the GTO did originally. The pinnacle of American engineering in a sports coupe


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I'd go for the grocery getter version of the CTS-V.


----------



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

1963 427 Vette
1970 Charger 440
1970 Olds 442 with a 455
1959 Bonneville
1969 Camaro with a 427
98-02 427 (LS7) swapped Trans am


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

jmt455 said:


> I'd go for the grocery getter version of the CTS-V.


that is a nice choice...I think I would be inclined to one of these too...wish they were making the wagon with the newest CTS but I hear they are not...

Bill


----------

